# Now we know why so many of you love Kauai!



## Bxian (Sep 1, 2012)

We just returned tonight from 7 glorious days in Kauai-part of the fun was seeking out some of the things that TUG members had suggested.  For the most part, ours was not a timeshare stay, although we did spend a night at the Westin Princeville resort.  Here is a trip report for anyone who is interested and might be planning a trip there.

We landed at Lihue and rented a car from Costco thanks to suggestions seen here-best price by $150!
After picking up the car, we made a beeline for The Right Slice bakery-tried their passion fruit cheesecake, caramel-apple pie and (later on ) mango-passion fruit.  All were delicious-the owner posts the daily pie menu on Facebook.  The location is about 10 minutes from the airport.

We decided to use hotel points and stay at several different resorts to see different parts of the island.  We had done this previously on the Big Island and it worked well.  We spent 2 nights at the Courtyard by Marriott in Kap'aa.  It was a pleasant surprise-right on the ocean with nice views and a courteous staff.  It looked like it had been redone recently.  It would be a good jumping off point for a couple of nights before checking into a timeshare.  Great hammocks and outdoor couches to lounge in, as well as a nice fire pit that is light at night near the bar.  It is about a mile from the Pono Kai timeshare resort.

In Kap'aa, we had great shave ice at Hee Fat and an incredibly good plate lunch at Pono Market-wonderful Laulau pork and chicken there.  We also shopped a Safeway for our 1 night at the timeshare-prices were higher than our East Coast home markets, but were not outrageous.

We also did a sunset sail with Captain Andy on the Southern Star-a bit pricey, but highly enjoyable.  We had calm seas, beautiful scenery, delicious food and a great crew.  I am prone to sea sickness-the booking agent for Captain Andy suggested that I take 1 Bonine the night before, 1 upon waking up, and 1 and hour before sailing.  It worked like a charm!  There were a couple of people that looked a little green around the gills, though.
It only took us about 40 minutes to get to Captain Andy's from Kap'aa.

After 2 days in Kap'aa, we moved to the Westin Princeville for 1 night.  We used Starwood points-although we do not have high level status with Starwood and do not own a Starwood timeshare, they upgraded us from a suite to a one bedroom.  The unit was very nicely appointed with stainless steel appliances, granite countertops, a huge bathroom and comfortably padded patio seating.  Guests can use the beach at the neighboring St. Regis-we spent an afternoon there and it was breathtaking!  Drinks and snacks can be charged back to the room at the Westin and there is free valet parking for Westin guests at the St. Regis.  The Westin has a nice little market with breakfast muffins and pastries and other items (including a small selection of meat for the grill).  There are several pools there, including a couple that are adult only.  Our unit had a view of the ocean, although it was partially obscured by trees.  We drove around at looked for the Shearwater Resort and several others on the RCI list.  Shearwater looks like it has amazing views!  We also stopped at the Kilhuea lighthouse on the way to the Westin.  More breathtaking views!  The lighthouse is currently closed for repairs, but the grounds and a one room museum are open.  My husband had the 62 and over lifetime pass from the National Park Service, which got us free admission.

After our night at the Westin, we drove to Poipu for 4 nights at the Grand Hyatt.  If you ever want to treat yourself, this is the place!  We had 2 free nights in a suite from signing up for the Hyatt Visa earlier this year.  We used points for our third night and paid for the fourth.  We were allowed to stay in the suite for all 4 nights and has access to the Regency Club lounge, which put out a lovely breakfast selection in the morning, cookies in the afternoon and a nice assortment of appetizers in the evening.  We also had unlimited access to the Anara spa, which has wonderful lava rock showers, very aromatic hair and body products, steam rooms, saunas and a nice lap pool.  We loved the spa so much that we showered there each morning instead of in our room!  

While at the Hyatt, we ate at Donderos and at Tidepools-both had good service and good food, but were a bit overpriced.  We also got plate lunch meals from the Koloa Fish Market (good, but not as good as Pono Market), and shave ice from Hamura Saimin.  The food at Hamura looked great-we decided that it will be our first stop after getting off the plane next time!  One night, we ate leftovers from the steak and salad meal that we had cooked at the Westin.  We saw the Point at Poipu resort from a distance-it looks like it has great views.

We got our souvenirs at Costco-including Hershey Kisses filled with macadamia nuts!

We decided that when we retire, we want to go back (as some of you have done) and spend 3 to 4 weeks on Kauai using timeshare trades and points if our finances allow.  What an incredible place-the 12 hours spent getting there from the East Coast was worth it! 

I would love to know-is Kauai an impossible trade? We are HGVC owners (2 weeks), as as of now HGVC has no Kauai resorts.  We trade through RCI and signed up with SFX as well.


----------



## jacknsara (Sep 1, 2012)

Bxian said:


> ... I would love to know-is Kauai an impossible trade? We are HGVC owners (2 weeks), as as of now HGVC has no Kauai resorts.  We trade through RCI and signed up with SFX as well.


Aloha,
Getting an exchange into a Kauai timeshare is easy.  If you want a specific resort for a high demand date, then the answer might be different.
Jack


----------



## Eagle7304 (Sep 2, 2012)

We have been to Kauai 3 times and Maui 5 times. While we love Maui and have our timeshare there, Kauai still is our favorite and is our idea of what Hawaii is all about. Kauai feels like going home. We too hope to someday spend 3-4 weeks on Kauai.


----------



## talkamotta (Sep 2, 2012)

When you do retire 3-4 week trips will be easier.  For us, it makes sense if we are flying far w/ the cost of airfare to make it a 3 week trip.  Hawaii for sure is a great example.  

We are doing our first 3 weeker to Hawaii next April.  I used my ff miles so airfare is free?   I also traded one of my Kauai weeks with another tug member for Oahu.  When you are ready you just might find other tuggers that would let you rent thier week for around the cost of mf's.  Just put it out there. 

I bought 2 weeks on Kauai and 1 week  on Maui.  Mfs are generally higher for Hawaii but Hawaii timeshares can be bought cheap on like ebay.  

These are just some things to think about.


----------



## slip (Sep 2, 2012)

You just made me really hungry mentioning Pono Markets LauLau. 
I think Pono Markets meals are some of the best value on the island. I'm up to
Five weeks on Kauai now, closing on my sixth. That's enough until I retire, 
Unless another freebie comes along. 

Almost had three weeks there earlier this year. Next year DW can start to take
Three weeks in a row, so we'll be doing that from now on. 

Two to three months there is my retirement plan too. Seems like a popular plan.


----------



## eal (Sep 2, 2012)

We also love Kauai and spend 3 to 5 weeks there when we go. We trade thru Hawaii Timeshare Exchange - htse.net


----------



## linsj (Sep 2, 2012)

Bxian said:


> I would love to know-is Kauai an impossible trade? We are HGVC owners (2 weeks), as as of now HGVC has no Kauai resorts.  We trade through RCI and signed up with SFX as well.



I've traded Hilton points for a few nights in front of my week at Kauai Beach Villas, an easy trade. There's usually plenty of availability, along with other Kauai timeshares in RCI. However, you won't get oceanfront when you exchange.


----------



## Fisch (Sep 2, 2012)

Kauai is an addicting place.  I can't wait until we can go more then two weeks at a time.  All you 3+ weekers are killin' me

Only 4 more weeks until out October trip


----------



## Bxian (Sep 2, 2012)

Thanks for all of your responses! Are there any trading companies other than RCI and Interval that have decent availability on Kauai?


----------



## dixiemamaold (Sep 2, 2012)

Trading Places International


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte (Sep 2, 2012)

Bxian said:


> Thanks for all of your responses! Are there any trading companies other than RCI and Interval that have decent availability on Kauai?





dixiemama24 said:


> Trading Places International



And Hawaii Timeshare Exchange.


----------



## slip (Sep 2, 2012)

Platinum Interchange always has a good supply of Kauai resorts.


----------



## iceeu2 (Sep 3, 2012)

It's so easy to get that disease called Kaua'i itis!!!!!  Glad you loved it so much.  We are going for one week in March to The Big Island(staying at Hilton Kings' Land), followed by two weeks on Kaua'i and staying at The Pono Kai which we love! 
The next time you are there try the fried chicken at Pono Market.  It's as good as their lau luas and pokes.


----------



## DeniseM (Sep 3, 2012)

+1 Hawaii Timeshare exchange

The are located on Kauai and have move inventory than the other exchange companies - especially at Lawai Beach Resort, where their office is.

I like Hawaii timeshare exchange because they don't "weight" their deposits.  Any deposit can trade for any exchange of the same size.  You can upgrade from a 1 bdm. to a 2 bdm. for $175. 

Memberships:  
$49.00 - One Year
 $125.00 - Three Year 
$199.00 - Five Year

Exchanges:  
$79 - Internal Exchange (return to home resort)  
$99 - Hawaii/U.S. Mainland Resorts 
$109 - International

Upgrades:  
$175 - Studio to 1bdrm or 1bdrm to 2bdrm 
 $275 - Studio to 2bdrm 

To check out their inventory - go to www.htse.net and put 9999 in the top box and htse in the bottom box.  Note that the online inventory is the leftovers, after ongoing requests have been filled (just like RCI and II.)


----------



## slip (Sep 3, 2012)

I'll have to try the fried chicken sometime. I just can't get past the LauLau.
I have that just about every time. The time I wanted to try the fried chicken
DW wanted to try Chicken In a Barrel instead. That turned out to be a 
Disappointment.

Two things for next trip, Shrinp Station and Pono Markets fried chicken.


----------



## tfalk (Sep 4, 2012)

10 months and 3 days until we return to the land of waterfalls and rainbows...  But who's counting?  

Next time you are in Poipu, skip Tidepools and go to The Beachhouse instead...  better service, much better food and a view to die for...


----------



## letsgosteelers (Jun 20, 2014)

tfalk said:


> 10 months and 3 days until we return to the land of waterfalls and rainbows...  But who's counting?
> 
> Next time you are in Poipu, skip Tidepools and go to The Beachhouse instead...  better service, much better food and a view to die for...



we'll be there on the 4th of July, whooooo hooooo :whoopie:


----------

